# First time going to yellow river.



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

Going to take my little bro fresh out of the USMC for some flathead fishing, relaxing time. Never fished yellow before spend most my time on Escambia was looking on google maps and I can't decide to go up or down river from 87 brige boat ramp. Any help would be great not looking for any of y'all's secret spot, but if it anything like Escambia there section of dead river that are just about worthless to fish for flats.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a good way to let little bro decompress. Sorry, I can't help put you on fish, but good on you, and thank your brother for his service.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

All tell him you said thanks.I'm not even sure how to be act around him he left a I know it all high school kid now he seem like 40 year old all he has said about his tour's is it was the best and worst time in his life and he is not shaving for a year.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris, Dakota will shave ifin a gurl tells him too!!! hahaha......WISH I COULD HELP YA, Only time I have been on that part of yeller was while gatorin' last year.....Main river is fast so I'd find a deep hole in a bend or find a small lake off the main river. Use google maps and do some searching!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

If you fish below 87 make sure to watch the tide and get there at high tide


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

think I'm just going to pick him up and drive all the way back to Escambia.i don't know Jason he's been with his old lady for a few years now she think it cute,but I'm with you when she gets sick of it Im sure it gone.cathunter thank for the info on the river all just have to go over there one day and do some scouting by myself so there no pressure to catch fish.


----------

